# What's your favourite beer?



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Here is mine


1, Heineken
2, Sierra Nevada pale ale
3, Bass

Whats yours?

Sorry, stuck on the desk i am board out of my mind!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Budweiser


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

1. Sam Summer
2. Sam Oktoberfest
3. Guiness
4. Bud Light

:alcoholi: :t:


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Bud light


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

1. Sam Summer
2. Hefeweizen UFO
3. Coors Light


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Guiness
Caguama
Bud Light
Corona w lime
Bass
Pilsner Urquell
Any other you're buying


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

1. Guinness (I was born with it in my bloodstream, nuff said...)
2. Black and Tan (Guinness W/ Bass)
3. Negra Modelo (If you like Dos Equis, you will LOVE this...You'll think your sitting in a cantina in Guadalajara. Even the bottle and label looks old-school Mexican.)
4. A. Budweiser (On-Tap) (Best pizza brew - period!)
4. B. Budweiser (16oz bottle) (See above.)
5. Corona (This quenches my thirst better than any beer.)
6. Smuttynose IPA (The most delicious IPA I've ever had...)
7. Anchor Steam (A truly unique brew. Delicious flavor, great aroma)
8. Sapporo (Japanese 22oz can, the only other beer in a can I'll ever drink.) I'm a big sushi, sashimi, teppanyaki \ hibachi guy, so I always have 1 or 2 or 8 of these.. Take it easy.. The bride is always my DD.
9. Morretti (Italian) or Stella Artois (Belgium) (Both are great with Italian food..)
10. When in Canada; Labatts 50 (Blows Blue away...No 50? Keith's...)

Honorable Mention: Sam Adams Oktoberfest and Winter Lager...


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Corona, with the lime.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

cold...


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Would you believe I don't drink...?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I fail to see the humor Kate.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

1. Belhaven Scottish ale
2. Bud
3. Sam adams
4. Corona
5. Wachusette Blue Berry beer


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Killians Irish Red


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

The beer I confiscate from minors tastes delicious... even if it's cheap.


----------



## Dragnet (Aug 2, 2007)

Busch light


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

RodneyFarva said:


> Sorry, stuck on the deskquote]
> 
> They still got you on the desk, Farva?
> 
> ...


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

1. John Courage (English Ale)
2. Wolaver's (organic ales and IPAs made by Otter Creek)
3. Anchor Steam
4. Guiness

If I have to drink cheap, crappy beer, I choose Pabst Blue Ribbon. It won a blue ribbon in like 1981, how can you are with that? :-D


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

1. yingling (cant get it in Mass but worth the ride out of state).
2. J.W dundee's honey brown.
3. bud light (the second best pizza beer).
4. Guinness.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

screamineagle said:


> 1. yingling (cant get it in Mass but worth the ride out of state).


Oh man, I forgot about Yuengling. By far _*the*_ best domestic beer. They are on every tap in NC!!


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

kttref said:


> Would you believe I don't drink...?


I believe you Kate! I don't drink either.


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

1. Sam White Ale
2. Sam Summer
3. Sam OctoberFest
4.Sam Winter
(seeing a trend?)
Then occasionally...
5.Corona
6. Bud Light


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

i dont drink beer .... but im surprised no one mentioned Stella Artois


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

I am surprised none of the ladies said de beers.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Cinderella said:


> i don't drink beer .... but im surprised no one mentioned Stella Artois


 Hey Josephine Friday, read my number 9.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

Miller Lite.


----------



## Deputydog522 (Oct 7, 2002)

Miller Light All The Way!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

1) Sam Adams (almost any variety-the Triple Bock was a huge letdown)
2) Guinness (my goodness)
3) Molson Ice
and then in no real particular order
4) Bud Ice
5) Miller High Life/Miller Light
6) Becks
7) Harp
#8 Bass 
9) Budweizer
10) Schlitz
11) Shaeffer
12) Knickerbocker
12) Pabst Blue Ribbon
13) Heffenreffer (spelling is way off. I think you have to be drunk to spell it right)

Ok, so the last few are only accepted once in a while, but 1-8 are REALLY GREAT! and nice is fine.

You know something, I drink 'em, I can't spell 'em.

Bud Ice with a shot, very soothing.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

badgebunny said:


> I believe you Kate! I don't drink either.


Knew I wasn't the only one..!



Nachtwächter said:


> I am surprised none of the ladies said de beers.


Valid point...what are you getting me?


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

kttref said:


> Valid point...what are you getting me?


 int:


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

C,

Good taste...Killians is the only beer that I will drink. I never drank beer until a year ago. I sort of developed a taste for it when I stopped hanging around Fanueil Hall and became a lightweight! =)


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

1. Berkshire Brewing Co.- Draymans Porter
2. Tecate - w/lime
3. Heineken Light


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

1. Sam Summer
2. Guinness
3. Corona w/lime


----------



## id1811xecj (Jun 27, 2004)

TacEntry said:


> 1. Berkshire Brewing Co.- Draymans Porter
> 2. Tecate - w/lime
> 3. Heineken Light


I was a Border Patrol Agent in Tecate, CA right across the line from Tecate, Baja California. You don't want anything to do with anything from Tecate.

John Courage Amber Lager
Samuel Smith's Oatmeal Stout.


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

Sam Lite
Molson


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

I got stationed in Germany at 18 y/o and developed a love early on. I actually had Hofbrau mailed to me monthly after I returned to the states!

Kozmo, mixing the Brits with the Irish with your Black 'n Tan is a recipe for a fight...

1. Miller Lite when I'm being social
2. Sam Oktoberfest, Novemberfest, Winter Lager, when I'm on a mission


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Corona Light
Miller Lite
Killians Red


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Killians Red
Corona w/lime
Heineken
Molson Ice

(Buzzard Bay Brewery Taster 
Family Friend Of Brewmaster)


----------



## SargeLorenzo (Jan 21, 2007)

Sammy Adams White Ale (not nearly out long enough)
Blue Moon Belgian White
Guiness
Magic Hat #9 (yeah, I like that hippy crap)
Good old American Budweiser


----------



## Robert35 (Apr 5, 2006)

Sam


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

SinePari said:


> Kozmo, mixing the Brits with the Irish with your Black 'n Tan is a recipe for a fight...


Very true Sine, but sometimes you have to risk a blow to the snot locker in return for quality quaff... (Although I wouldn't ask for Bass in Killarney.) :BE:
And I'm sure granddad wouldn't relish the idea of his favorite grandson mixing his beloved Guinness with anything other than Harp...
But they don't call me _The Rebel_ for nuttin...


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Anything wet with alcohol in it will do.

Oh yeah....I'm staying far away from that OUI thrread.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

One I forgot to mention, I LOVE this beer, but I can't find it ANYWHERE around here anymore. It's from Arizona and I'm not even sure it's still being brewed but it was available here for about two or three years, but that was quite some time ago.

It's not for everyone, but if you like a little bite in your beer, this stuff was awesome. Cave Creek Chili Beer. It was made with chili peppers and had one floating in the bottle. Served nice and cold it was just an amazing taste.
I would have to rank it around 2-3 on my list. Sam, as the local company, must come first, plus, it's (in my humble opinion) just the perfect beer for plain old enjoying.

But specialty, Cave Creek, YA-HOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## BPD110 (Jan 14, 2006)

Drinking a little Fat Angel right now. Clay is the man.


----------

